# Pet Transportation from USA to Australia. Any suggestions?



## abanerd

Hello 
I am trying to learn more about pet transportation to Australia. Any one used any company based in USA to transport pet?


----------



## Wanderer

abanerd said:


> Hello
> I am trying to learn more about pet transportation to Australia. Any one used any company based in USA to transport pet?


I've not used any particular company and there are a few no doubt that can organise it but with first step being the animals being examined etc., I'd reckon some vets may be knowledgeable about various companies.
Have you looked at Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - DAFF and there's links on there re information packages re the process.


----------



## dora rapley

I want to know too , somebody bring his dog or cat??


----------



## Wanderer

People immigrating do often bring their pets dora and even though some people think that the older they are the more they may be affected by a flight, I suppose if you're attached to your pets, the less you would be inclined to leave them behind.
So you just need to follow the regulations and use your local vetinarian services initially and they may have shipping company contacts.


----------



## gardener

I also would like to know people's experiences with immigrating their pets to AUS along with themselves. 

-did you use a pet relocation company or not?
-did it go ok?

I am learning so much already about this... but as I have yet to truly even start the process I still have mostly questions. thanks!!!


----------



## abanerd

*Sending my pet to Australia on March 1 2011*

Hello All, 
I know this thread is a little old, but it might be useful for people looking for information in future.

Zara 2 year old beagle, is all set for her trip to Sydney, Australia. We started the process by doing some research on our own (google aqis cats and dog import) and later we contacted IPTLAX around July 2010.

They were very helpful and gave us all the information needed. They kept in constant touch. Best way to contact them is by email. Unlike some other pet moving companies they did not quote us a random price right away. The price quoted by a few other companies scared the hell out of us, since it was a huge amount of money that they were quoting. IPTLAX, took time to ask about our dog, her health, likes, dislikes, travel crate size etc.

Zara had an AVID chip on her, but we decided we would put a 15 digit ISO chip on her which can be read all around the world. there is a website called pettravel they carry datamars microchip, and that is the one Zara has. they also have cheap microchip reader just in case your local vet doesn't have a 15digit scanner. (since mocrochip number has to go on all her paper work)

Our local vet (has to be USDA approved), was very helpful as well. We have spent somewhere around $4500 for shots, tests, doctor's visit, trip to Sydney (which includes all the services and commission for the moving company) etc. It would depend upon your dogs crate size and where in USA you are sending your dog. We had to pay a lot extra because we live in Florida. It would be much cheaper if you live close to west coast.

But, this does not include $1500 approx for 30 day quarantine, if all goes well.

Its a lot of money, but I know its worth every penny of it. Just hoping she arrives there sound and safe.

Please send your prayers.

hope it helps.


----------



## abanerd

Wanderer said:


> People immigrating do often bring their pets dora and even though some people think that the older they are the more they may be affected by a flight, I suppose if you're attached to your pets, the less you would be inclined to leave them behind.
> So you just need to follow the regulations and use your local vetinarian services initially and they may have shipping company contacts.


After going through the whole experience myself, I can tell you one thing, the vet in smaller cities have no clue whats going on, atleast that was the case in Tallahassee, FL. I am sure bigger cities might be different..

If you bring them the paper, they might suggest you a time guideline, but they have no contacts with moving agencies or nitty gritty things like sending blood work to a particular lab in USA.

My vet suggested their local lab, which wouldn't have been ok. Univ. of Kansas Lab is the only recognized lab by Australia for rabies test (RNATT) (as far as I know). But the moving company tells you that. Until now I am very happy with the services. I feel I have the peace of mind that if anything goes wrong with the paper work, they are responsible.

I would keep you updated about Zara's journey to Outback.

Send prayers please


----------



## gardener

abanerd said:


> After going through the whole experience myself, I can tell you one thing, the vet in smaller cities have no clue whats going on, atleast that was the case in Tallahassee, FL. I am sure bigger cities might be different..
> 
> If you bring them the paper, they might suggest you a time guideline, but they have no contacts with moving agencies or nitty gritty things like sending blood work to a particular lab in USA.
> 
> My vet suggested their local lab, which wouldn't have been ok. Univ. of Kansas Lab is the only recognized lab by Australia for rabies test (RNATT) (as far as I know). But the moving company tells you that. Until now I am very happy with the services. I feel I have the peace of mind that if anything goes wrong with the paper work, they are responsible.
> 
> I would keep you updated about Zara's journey to Outback.
> 
> Send prayers please


Abanerd,

I am using IPT, too, they are nice and responsive so far. My dog is leaving on Feb 22, for Melbourne. So far so good, and the last unknown is whether the weather will cooperate for the day he has to leave Colorado for LA.

My vet also was glad I was using a relocation company because she had never sent a pet to Australia before, and as she researched it on professional vet forums she found that other vets recommended using companies.

If you can somehow send me your contact info, I can let you know if any surprises come up with my dog's journey that would be good for you to know... here's hoping there's none - I am nervous enough already!


----------



## Lizblizzz

We are using IPTLAX... They have been really great so far - very helpful and extremely patient!! - We are taking our dog and cat with us! It is definitely pricey to ship your pet by yourself let alone using a company but after doing research and reading horror stories of missing paperwork and animals getting shipped back the US and the bit we decided to go ahead and hire a professional --and thank god we did! Our dog is a Boxer who is "special needs"... he was diagnosed with cancer last year and given rough prognosis. After lots of work he is SUPER healthy and has been approved to be imported! I have had only great experiences using IPTLAX so far! We are shipping the fur kids over next week... I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## abanerd

Lizblizzz said:


> We are using IPTLAX... They have been really great so far - very helpful and extremely patient!! - We are taking our dog and cat with us! It is definitely pricey to ship your pet by yourself let alone using a company but after doing research and reading horror stories of missing paperwork and animals getting shipped back the US and the bit we decided to go ahead and hire a professional --and thank god we did! Our dog is a Boxer who is "special needs"... he was diagnosed with cancer last year and given rough prognosis. After lots of work he is SUPER healthy and has been approved to be imported! I have had only great experiences using IPTLAX so far! We are shipping the fur kids over next week... I'll let you know how it goes!


Good Luck Lizblizzz!!! Please keep us updated. Where are you sending them? Sydney, Melbourne or NZ? 
Take care


----------



## abanerd

gardener said:


> Abanerd,
> 
> I am using IPT, too, they are nice and responsive so far. My dog is leaving on Feb 22, for Melbourne. So far so good, and the last unknown is whether the weather will cooperate for the day he has to leave Colorado for LA.
> 
> My vet also was glad I was using a relocation company because she had never sent a pet to Australia before, and as she researched it on professional vet forums she found that other vets recommended using companies.
> 
> If you can somehow send me your contact info, I can let you know if any surprises come up with my dog's journey that would be good for you to know... here's hoping there's none - I am nervous enough already!


gardener,
Just realized today is Feb 22. Hope all goes well. Good luck.


----------



## abanerd

*Please let me know how your babies did? Thank you. Best wishes.*



Lizblizzz said:


> We are using IPTLAX... They have been really great so far - very helpful and extremely patient!! - We are taking our dog and cat with us! It is definitely pricey to ship your pet by yourself let alone using a company but after doing research and reading horror stories of missing paperwork and animals getting shipped back the US and the bit we decided to go ahead and hire a professional --and thank god we did! Our dog is a Boxer who is "special needs"... he was diagnosed with cancer last year and given rough prognosis. After lots of work he is SUPER healthy and has been approved to be imported! I have had only great experiences using IPTLAX so far! We are shipping the fur kids over next week... I'll let you know how it goes!


Hello! Please let us know how was the trip for your fur kids!!!


----------



## Lizblizzz

Hi All!!! Thank you for all of your concern! We just now got our internet set up so I apologize for the late update! The fur babies are doing FABULOUS!! They arrived in great shape, we have a Boxer so I was very concerned about his stress level during traveling which can result in breathing problems sometimes, or so I was told. Titus, our 4 year old boxer, is in great shape! Because of his cancer I hired a private vet from Great Western Vet hospital to come out and examine him more thoroughly after his arrival and they said he looked very, very healthy and very happy! Tina, our 7 year old cat is doing well too! She's apparently made a few attempts at escape but her caretaker there has been wonderful and very loving towards her -- I think she likes her spunk!  

We are allowed to visit them up to 3 times a week at the Sydney quarantine which is plenty because it's is very expensive to drive out there each week! We go about 1-2 times a week! Titus has begun to have a very close bond with his caretaker which i read before is to be expected. He doesn't seem as interested in us as he is in her at this point when we come to see him, of course shes the one with the food and treats! Haha! She adores him and treats him like he's her own, which makes me feel very at ease. We know he'll come back out of it once they get out - which is April 1st. 

I will keep you all posted with any updates I can offer -- IPTLAX was wonderful! James was tons of help and very kind and patient! We were even able to visit them after their domestic flights arrived in LAX. James helped us get out to the pet boarding place and everything! What a great company! No complaints AT ALL!!

Cheers!


----------



## Wanderer

Alls well then LizzBlizz and re your cat, just to make him feel at home when he gets home and so not wanting to roam too much, if you've had anything shipped over that he will be familiar with, be good to have it about somewhere.
We had a cat once that we lost enroute when it escaped from our vehicle between western NSW and southern highlands, searching time being limited but my wife sent an article to the main local newspaper in area where we lost her and about a week or so later a friend of some guys at a building site who had befriended her was visiting the site and said that's the cat that was in the newspaper and sure enough it was and so a Greyhound Bus O/N trip in a petbox later we picked her up and she wasn't getting out until we got home.
Tigger had always liked running up some steps of a bunk ladder to snooze on the top bunk and that was exactly where she headed as soon as we had her in the house and after a couple of days in a second lot of strange surroundings she was fine.


----------



## abanerd

*All went well*

Hello All, 
My baby got out from the Sydney quarantine on April 3rd (after 30 days). She is doing well, but sleeping a lot. I think she is just tired of the whole ordeal and glad to be back home with us. 
FYI, we hired dogwalks(dot)com(dot)au to walk her and exercise her during her stay at quarantine. They were posting pictures of her on their website. We were glad that we decided to go with them. They did a really good job.

Hope all went well with everyone else.

Thank you again for sharing all the information.


----------



## ankitjha

*pet transportation*

Hey!..I've recently read about a few pet transportation services both in USA and Australia.
-Jetpets
They are Australia's leading pet travel experts and worldwide service provider for transporting pets around the corner or around the world.
Ph:1300 668 309 
-Air animal
Even these are both nation and worldwide service providers. Based in USA.
Ph:800-635-3448


----------



## Rinonka

Hi, I know this discussion is from last year, but I'm trying to find some more information abut moving pets to Australia... 
Can somebody tell me how long did it take you to organize everything? I might be moving very soon and I'm a little bit worried I won't have enough time to organize transport and get all documents for my Cat..


----------

